# Crew member awailable



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HI
I''m a Swedish sailfreak that have moved to Ireland Diblin over the winter and I''d love to saile here so if there are any out there who needs a extra hand aboard please send me a mail I''m guite experiensed of bigger boats sailing owns 34 feet wodden boat and do a lot of racing in Sweden

Just like to sail mail me if you have a boat!!


----------



## gillmanvell (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi, Rob,

Wasn''t clear from your message whether you''d be interested in this:

My father''s sailing at end October from Funchal, Madeira, due to arrive Cape Town by Christmas 2000. He has two crew members and is looking urgently for a third (one dropped out). This is the second leg of a circumnavigation. The yacht is a Saltramsaga, LOA 36 feet, an excellent ocean-going outfit, responsibly-run. Other crew are male and experienced. Ages vary from 23 to 77 years!

You''d have to pay your fares to and from the boat but on-board costs are paid for. 

If this is of interest please e-mail me and hopefully you can speak to my father, Ken, today/tomorrow.

Gill


----------

